# Custom AMX



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just finished this one tonight. I always wanted the Aurora version of this car. Now I have the Artin version. Well sort of:




























This car started as an AMT 1/43rd 1969 AMX. I painted, assembled, striped and detailed it. Then I dipped it in Future floor wax tree times.

I also had to modify the Artin chassis to extend the wheel base a bit nad make it longer so there would be room for the screws to hit the posts.


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

Are they repoping those old AMT kits or are they still swap meet gold? I used to see them for ~$5 but they went up to ~$15 at Carlisle last year.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice work micyou03. I love the Aurora AMX. It is so darned cute on the track.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

mamilligan said:


> Are they repoping those old AMT kits or are they still swap meet gold? I used to see them for ~$5 but they went up to ~$15 at Carlisle last year.



They are the old ones. I,ve been paying $5-$11 plus shipping on ebay.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

At first glance I thought it was the Aurora. Nice one Mic! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

awesome!! :thumbsup:

I am gonna try future floor wax one day.

Wes


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

That is real nice work. I'll have to remember the floor wax at the store this weekend.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Great lookin cars like that makes me want to try another scale but I aint organized enuff to get the HO stuff done I got in the works.
Very nice Mike---Circle Track DAC


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very attractive looking car. Have you ever tried doing a black wash on chrome grilles just to give it a more open and 3D look?


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Mike.....great paint/wax job!! I love the AMC pony cars.....sad that they never got the praise that was heaped upon the big 3, leaving them always a little out of the loop. I'd take a 401 AMX over most cars of the same era. Nice one Mike!!
Joe


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Very attractive looking car. Have you ever tried doing a black wash on chrome grilles just to give it a more open and 3D look?


I didn't think of that and I never tried it. Do you think I can do it over the Future? I think it would look very good.

You are talking about using thinned black and then wiping it off right? If not can you explain?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes thinned out semi-flat black, wiped off so it only stays in the recesses. The semi-flat has just the right amount of reflectivity to give a metallic impression but flat works okay too. Testors actually has a premixed black wash color just for this use with chrome pieces. This technique also works well with sidepipes, certain types of wheels, engines, etc. Give it a try to add more of a 3D look to chrome pieces.

I'm a little concerned about it getting gooey from the Future. Try it with another chrome piece first. The JL pullback AMX is a good candidate for testing.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks AfxToo.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

UF-DA, Shes a beauty Man- cool blue- was it air brushed or rattle can ??


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Try the blackwashing technique on the XT wheels that come with the tuner cars. It gives them a radically better appearance. It also works well on the 5 spoke mags but the effect is less pronounced but still very nice.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

doctorslotcar said:


> UF-DA, Shes a beauty Man- cool blue- was it air brushed or rattle can ??



Rustoleum Painter's Touch rattle can.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Super job on that paint, Like some one said before, I thought it was an Aurora AMX at first...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW! That is SCHWEET! I've been dying to get an original Tjet AMX. I have a couple of Tuff Ones, but I want a no-numbers Tjet one... that one is a dead ringer for the blue one till you look close and see that there's more detail than the HO one...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> WOW! That is SCHWEET! I've been dying to get an original Tjet AMX. I have a couple of Tuff Ones, but I want a no-numbers Tjet one... that one is a dead ringer for the blue one till you look close and see that there's more detail than the HO one...
> 
> --rick


I always wanted the no numbers one too, now I have a big one.


----------

